# 1959 Cadillac Gasser



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, I've spent a lot of time working on a 1959 Cadillac Meteor body(formerly an ECTO 1A Ghostbusters). I'm wanting to turn it into a Gasser but having a hard time finding a Gasser frame that is even close to something I can work with. Anyone have any ideas? Any help will be greatly appreciated.........Terry


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I have a 1940 Ford Ford Woodie frame and pan I can sell ya that might work perfect. If you're interested for sure, I can try to dig out some of the suspention parts for ya... Let me know !*


----------



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds good! Let me know what you need for it. I really appreciate the help! Haven't been back into building long and my parts boxes are low!


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

I know this isn't really what you asked for but I really like what you did with the body. I was just wondering how you achieved that?


----------



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Russ! I just sanded off alot of the detail, filled in the door panel lines (sides and back) then sheet plastic on the inside of the MANY windows. I use the tubes of premixed Bondo as putty (really inexpensive), it's a little heavy but works great and sands easily. I used it to fill in all the gaps and over the sheet plastic. I'm not great at it so I have quite a bit of time in it and still have work to go on the body. Ask any other questions you may have - happy to answer them.............Terry


----------



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Primed*

A couple pics of it primed. It brings out all the imperfections! The "shadows" are just the orange showing thru.......Terry


----------



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Another...*

Another pic...


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

Should have been a little more specific. I was really wondering how you got it to look like you had the original paint on it and it's faded and rusted. Mostly when I do models I look at how the instructions say to do it then I try to make it look like it was a rebuild not a factory original. That is really all I do but I am wanting to make a car that looks like it was just found being that old. So the main question I am wondering is how did you achieve that paint job?


----------



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Russ - sorry... There are a lot of different ways to do it but I just spray the body with different colors of primer then the base color the car/etc is going to be. Then you can gently sand to get down to the first color of primer in different areas or sand a little harder to reach the next coat of primer. The different colors then show thru. Maybe others with chime in with their ideas!


----------



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Pic of "old rusty" truck body's*

Here's a pic of a couple 55' truck bodies I'm working on!


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks for the fast response. I attached a photo of the mustang I sprayed for my wife to assemble. I painted the inside of the engine compartment the same color as the body to make it look even more like a modern rebuild. Looking at how you did everything I am thinking about building one just like it but having it be the "before" version. Another question I have is how to make the rims look old. I was thinking sand all the chrome plating off and painting them steel or something similar. That will be a little way down the road as I have just really started this wonderful hobby and really can only afford to do one model a month since I don't have all the paints and other things stockpiled yet. I am working on a ferrari 458. My first skill level 3. Next month I am taking a step back to a 2 but only because I have a bunch of fluorescent acrylics that I want to use and paint a highlighter car. I have posted about this on another thread so you can check it out if you'd like. Back to the point I was trying to get to. The kit is the revell 70 boss mustang 302. I am thinking about making a rusted beat up "before" version and really would like any input or advice. As promised here is the pic.


----------



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Russ, that would make a great body to work with! You can also Google "instant rust" and find many products available for a nice rusty look also - just an option. I'm just getting back into modeling after years of being out of the hobby. I probably have 40 models ready to paint sitting around and many more boxed. It can be an expensive hobby for sure! I'm in the "Gasser mode" at the moment and have made the decision to built 6 or 8 of them then on to other things. You can also email me thru here if I can be of assistance. I really enjoy talking about the hobby and swapping pics. Please keep up to date on your projects!...........Terry


----------

